# aquarium salt



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

should i use aquarium salt? if so y? is it bad for plants? how much should i use? ty in advance


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

not on a regular basis for freshwater fish, but if you have sick fish sometimes adding 1 to 3 tsp per gallon can help. i have some sort of problem in one of my goldfish tanks that has killed a couple fish - since adding salt it has prevented further damage until i can fix the problem... remember it does not evaporate though and is only removed thru water changes, so try to keep track of how much you have in there.... google for more info as there is a lot of info out there about this better than i can explain


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

I add aquarium salt with every water change. The product I use recomends one rounded tablespoon for every U.S. 5 gallons as a general stress reducer or too aid in desease recovery. I add a fraction of that, just some in the palm of my hand for every 20G I change. 
Fish actually remove salts with their gills and it adds electrolytes to help them breath better. For a dollar a year in salt, even if the effect is minimal its part of my waterchange routine - no fish desease in ten years or so.
Too much salt can be bad for plants also, I belive that is correct.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's some info that may help answer your questions. Salt


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Excellent link! Should be a sticky and required reading for all hobbiests!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

that is a really nice link and thanks for all the feed back


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's one of my favorites. There's a lot of good 'food for thought' in there on a lot of topics.


----------



## swimalong (Feb 9, 2008)

yes.... thanks for the link..... i haven't seen that website before and it is quite comprehensive about salting...... there's a lot of different ways to use salt. i will bookmark it for sure! i knew someone else would have good info on this to share.


----------



## Justin1982 (May 28, 2008)

I use a few different salts. 1 tablespoon of Epsom salts (magnesium Sulphate) per 10 gal. Which helps with digestion, 3/4 of a Tablespoon of Seachem brand Rift Lake Salt per 20 gal. which has alot of calcium and potassium in it, and a tablespoon of Instant ocean per 20 gal . Following that same routine it puts me at 15 GH.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Another article for a quick review on "The great salt myth"

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article22.html


----------

